# Upgrade from KDE-4.7.4 to KDE-4.8.3



## jailed (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to update my all ports with portmaster. However, I get this error:


```
/usr/local/include/qptrlist.h:69: error: type 'QGList' is not a direct base of 'QPtrList<KUrl>'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
[ 32%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/controller.o
[ 33%] Building CXX object service/plugins/slc/CMakeFiles/activitymanager_plugin_slc.dir/__/__/SharedInfo.o
[ 35%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/info.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/activitymanager_plugin_dummy.so
[ 35%] Built target activitymanager_plugin_dummy
[ 37%] Building CXX object service/plugins/slc/CMakeFiles/activitymanager_plugin_slc.dir/slc.o
[ 39%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/kactivities_automoc.o
[ 41%] Building CXX object service/plugins/slc/CMakeFiles/activitymanager_plugin_slc.dir/slcadaptor.o
[ 43%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/manager_p.o
[ 45%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/resourceinstance.o
[ 47%] Building CXX object lib/CMakeFiles/kactivities.dir/activitymanager_interface.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/activitymanager_plugin_slc.so
[ 47%] Built target activitymanager_plugin_slc
Linking CXX shared library libkactivities.so
[ 47%] Built target kactivities
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kactivities.

===>>> make failed for x11/kactivities
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11/kactivities failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11/kde4-workspace failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11/kde4-workspace multimedia/phonon-gstreamer sysutils/polkit-kde
 x11/kactivities x11/qimageblitz x11-wm/kompmgr x11/kdelibs3 x11/konsole x11/libkonq
graphics/libkipi graphics/linux-f10-cairo x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2 security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
 textproc/rasqal graphics/gwenview misc/help2man x11/kde4 x11/kde4-baseapps
 x11/kde4-runtime x11/kdebase3 editors/openoffice-3 editors/vim-lite x11/yakuake-kde4
```

How can I resolve this problem? I need your help.

Thanks.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 6, 2012)

Please, deinstall x11-toolkits/qt33 and restart the upgrade. When it's completed, you can reinstall it if you want.


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a similar problem when building kactivities

```
/usr/local/include/qptrlist.h:69: error: type 'QGList' is not a direct base of 'QPtrList<KUrl>'
```
  See see my post at Thread 32194.

My 9.0 box was built with qt4, not qt33.  I have tried *make deinstall* in devel/qt4 and then proceeding with *portmaster -ad* but the build still fails with kactivities.

I have qt4 and py27-qt4 installed.  Should I also be removing the py27-qt4 ports?  Do you know what the meta port is for py27-qt4 or a good way to completely remove it in a safe way so it can later be reinstalled?


----------



## jailed (Jun 6, 2012)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> Please, deinstall x11-toolkits/qt33 and restart the upgrade. When it's completed, you can reinstall it if you want.



I already did that. However, it gives exactly the same error. Nothing changed.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 6, 2012)

Nonetheless, guys, that file is installed by x11-toolkits/qt33. Please, paste the output of `$ pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/qptrlist.h`, both of you.


----------



## jailed (Jun 7, 2012)

avilla@,

It says that the file doesn't exist.

I solved the problem by removing /usr/local, /var/db/pkg and /usr/ports and doing a clean install. I installed all ports cleanly without any errors.

However, I have another problem now. My keyboard is not working on KDE. The mouse is working but keyboard is not working.

My /etc/rc.conf configuration is below:

```
7 moused_enable="NO"
  8 dbus_enable="YES"
  9 hald_enable="YES"
 10
 11 ntpd_enable="YES"
 12 # Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
 13 dumpdev="NO"
 14
 15 mysql_enable="YES"
 16
 17 local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
 18 kdm4_enable="YES"
```

With this configuration, I get errors when system starts:

```
Starting dbus.
Starting dbus.
Failed to start message bus: The pid file "/var/run/dbus/dbus.pid" exists, if th
e message bus is not running, remove this file
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start dbus
Starting hald.
Starting hald.
Configuring syscons: blanktime.
Updating KDM configuration.
Information: reading pre-existing kdmrc /usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc (
config version 2.4)
```

I was getting exactly the same errors with the same configuration with KDE 4.7.4. However both mouse and keyboard was working perfectly.

When I comment out line 17 (local_startup value) in /etc/rc.conf, my system starts perfectly:

```
Starting dbus.
Starting hald.
Configuring syscons: blanktime.
Updating KDM configuration.
Information: reading pre-existing kdmrc /usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc (
config version 2.4)
```

Still mouse works but keyboard does not.

Need your help.

Thanks.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 7, 2012)

jailed said:
			
		

> It says that the file doesn't exist.



The file was certainly there, probably left after a dirty deinstallation of qt33.



> I solved the problem by removing /usr/local, /var/db/pkg and /usr/ports and doing a clean install. I installed all ports cleanly without any errors.



Bad idea. You had to install qt33 and then deinstall it again.



> When I comment out line 17 (local_startup value) in /etc/rc.conf, my system starts perfectly:



That line must indeed be removed. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20111016:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4

  [...]

  Also, remove /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d from local_startup in rc.conf(5).
  Failure to do this will cause all enabled scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d
  to be started twice.
```



> Still mouse works but keyboard does not.



Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors. This is a problem with X.Org for sure.


----------



## jailed (Jun 7, 2012)

I checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there is no error.

Although I know that it's a wrong action (maybe I'm wrong), I added AllowEmptyInput to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and now my keyboard is running but very slowly. It's almost impossible to write.

I removed local_startup from /etc/rc.conf

Why removing the directories is a bad idea? I remembered that I've mistakenly installed x11/yakuake instead of x11/yakuake-kde4 in my previous setup and this port had installed x11-toolkits/qt33 But I forgot to remove it on this time. Any port requires this port no more. Should I still install it and deinstall? Do ports put any files into other than /usr/local?


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 7, 2012)

```
$ pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/qptrlist.h
/usr/local/include/qptrlist.h was installed by package qt-copy-3.3.8_14
```

If I understand correctly, the problem I had/have with building kactivities would be fixed by `pkg_delete -f qt-copy-3.3.8_14` (as indicated by the outputk of *pkg_info* on qptrlist.h) and then reinstalling it if it's still needed  - I think the only KDE 3 app I have is kmysqladmin.)

Thank you.  I suspect that using the *pkg_info* with the -W switch will help me diagnose other problems in the future. 

Several weeks a *portmaster -a* upgrade terminated with a message that some kde4 ports required re-installation.  When I deleted those and re-ran *portmaster -a*, that*'*s when I had trouble building kactivities.  Sorry I cannot be more specific at this time; I am at work.  During the past two weeks, I have run two *portsnap fetch update*'s while trying to rebuild kde4.  The last portsnap brought in an update to libpng which requires rebuilding a lot of ports that are dependent upon it.

If and when I get to a build error with kactivities, I'll try the above fix, otherwise, it might be that updates for dependent ports may fix the problem.

Incidentally, is there a flag or system system setting one can set so that users are given a warning when installing kde3 libraries on a kde4 system or an environment variable like 
	
	



```
USE_KDE4_ONLY='YES'
```
? 

Also incidentally, I note you are the maintainer for akonadi-google.  How does this compare with akonadi-googledata?  They both appear to do the same thing; how do they compare in terms of function?  My primary concern is the ability to post and edit google calendar entries from within kWorganizer AND with google's interface.  Which is best for this? I am looking forward to trying something better than the old gcal daemon (which was only 3/4 there when I was using it 3 years ago).  Thanks again.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 8, 2012)

unAmygdala said:
			
		

> If I understand correctly, the problem I had/have with building kactivities would be fixed by `pkg_delete -f qt-copy-3.3.8_14` (as indicated by the outputk of *pkg_info* on qptrlist.h) and then reinstalling it if it's still needed



Yes.



> If and when I get to a build error with kactivities, I'll try the above fix, otherwise, it might be that updates for dependent ports may fix the problem.



Unlikely, until I fix the problem in kactivities.



> Incidentally, is there a flag or system system setting one can set so that users are given a warning when installing kde3 libraries on a kde4 system or an environment variable like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.



> Also incidentally, I note you are the maintainer for akonadi-google.  How does this compare with akonadi-googledata?  They both appear to do the same thing; how do they compare in terms of function?  My primary concern is the ability to post and edit google calendar entries from within kWorganizer AND with google's interface.  Which is best for this? I am looking forward to trying something better than the old gcal daemon (which was only 3/4 there when I was using it 3 years ago).  Thanks again.



databases/akonadi-google for sure. akonadi-googledata has been discontinued, while the former is actively maintained and works fine, and will be part of deskutils/kdepim4-runtime starting from KDE SC 4.9. We still have to make akonadi work fine, though, but we're quite there.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 8, 2012)

jailed said:
			
		

> I checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there is no error.
> 
> Although I know that it's a wrong action (maybe I'm wrong), I added AllowEmptyInput to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and now my keyboard is running but very slowly. It's almost impossible to write.



I'm sorry but you'll have to ask for help to some X.Org guy (maybe in these forums or on x11@ mailing list).



> Why removing the directories is a bad idea? I remembered that I've mistakenly installed x11/yakuake instead of x11/yakuake-kde4 in my previous setup and this port had installed x11-toolkits/qt33 But I forgot to remove it on this time. Any port requires this port no more. Should I still install it and deinstall? Do ports put any files into other than /usr/local?



They usually don't. It's not the best practice to remove /usr/local, though. An easy install-deinstall would have been enough to remove all qt33 stale files. I wonder why they were there, by the way: you probably did something wrong when deinstalling it. Anyway, you don't need to do anything else with it at this point.


----------



## jailed (Jun 8, 2012)

avilla@,

I really thank you for your *e*ffor*t* to help me. You spent your time. Thanks.

Actually, I'm lazy enough to dig the problem anymore. So I formatted my FreeBSD box and installed and compiled all the ports again. Everything is working fine including the keyboard.

Thanks.


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 9, 2012)

`pkg_delete -f qt-copy-3.3.8_14` worked.  It solved my problem.  I also had to remove kdelibs3 the same way.  Basically, installing kmysqladmin (a KDE3 app) messed things up installing KDE3 libraries kdelibs3 and qt-copy.  `pkg_info -W` was used on libraries connected to build errors to find what they were installed by, determining that KDE3 libraries are installed on the system, and deleting the KDE3 libraries causing the problems.

Thank you.  I would have gone with googledata thinking, -- erroneously -- "well, if its google code/project then it has to be actively maintained" where as akonadi-google had a .cz domain name and its support site superficially looks funkier.

kmysqladmin is a lot easier and more intuitive to use that webmin for a MySQL GUI, (particularly for beginners who might need to just look up the names of tables in a database, delete test databases, etc.), but, I am sure there are other mysqladmin GUIs comparable or better than kmysqladmin. I'd use it if it were KDE4 but it's not worth the hassle dealing with KDE3 libraries.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 12, 2012)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> That line must indeed be removed. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Well after my upgrade failed, I decided to remove everything and did a fresh install of KDE 4.8. Now the mouse does not work in KDE until I restart dbus. I saw this here and thus put a # before the above mentioned line and dbus now only starts once, but still the mouse doesn't work in KDE 4.8 until I restart dbus.

So what's wrong now?


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 12, 2012)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> Well after my upgrade failed, I decided to remove everything and did a fresh install of KDE 4.8. Now the mouse does not work in KDE until I restart the dbus. I saw this here and thus put a # before the above mentioned line and dbus now only starts once, but still the mouse doesn't work in KDE 4.8 until I restart dbus.
> So what's wrong now?



I'm sorry but you'll have to ask for help to some X.Org guy (maybe in these forums or on x11@ mailing list).


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 8, 2012)

*Failed to start message bus: The pid file "/var/run/dbus/dbus.pid"*



			
				avilla@ said:
			
		

> That line must indeed be removed. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I've had similar problems and this is what finally worked for me. my install was fresh not an upgrade. i was going from the freebsd handbook. so for those who come across this in the future, my /etc/rc.conf looks like this

```
#kde4
local_startup="${local_startup}"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```
handbook may need to be updated for users of newer ports.


----------

